# Neon Tetras



## Dolphielov (Dec 18, 2013)

One of my neons seems to have lost its tail. It is having a harder time swimming, and I want to know if you think it is in misery. If most people think it is, I will probably put it down.

P.S.- I really don't care (sorry to sound rude) if fish can't feel pain, or something like that. I just hate watching the poor thing struggle.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

hmm tough call.but i would put him in a qt.if he doesn't get better then.....


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I would euthanize. Neons are especially susceptible to poor water conditions and it sounds like he has a severe case of fin rot. Have you checked your water parameters?

Clove oil is the most humane form of euthanasia for fish, followed by Everclear (200 proof grain alcohol). I would advise against freezing as there's a chance it will survive the freeze and will die from massive hemorrhaging upon thaw-out, and flushing while still alive is lazy and cruel.

Best of luck.


----------



## Dolphielov (Dec 18, 2013)

Well, the poor thing was euthanized yesterday. I usually stick fish in a bag of dechlorinated water, and place it in the freezer for a week or more. I don't see how a fish could survive for that long....


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

that is cruel.just get some ice water and put fishy in there if it is a small fishy then fishy will go to heaven within 10 seconds usually.dont keep on doing that freezer thing.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Easiest and most humane way is as Guy said, the clove oil and everclear. Then best to bury the thing in your garden so as to help flowers grow as opposed to flushing.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Freezing, a.k.a. cryogenic freezing or suspended animation (Google it) has been considered THE method for interstellar travel ever since the inception of science fiction. 

The theory was tested on humans by the Nazis during WWII in their concentration camps. They would throw Jews out into the winter and let them freeze to death. Then, they would thaw them out and about 50% survived the freezing, but not for very long.

In addition to knowing the dark history of cryogenic freezing, I know from personal experience that fish will often wake up after thawed out, and I can't even begin to imagine how painful that would be. Imagine suffering massive cellular die-off because the liquid in your cells expands during freezing, then collapses leaving cellular walls ruptured, mitochondria dying, etc. Your body would turn blue and purple, your organs would be hemorrhaging, and your nervous system would be a total mess. Ever gone and jumped in the snow during a hot tub party, then jumped back in the tub and felt the burn? Magnify that by 10x.

Moral of the story: Don't do unto others what you would never wish upon yourself. Euthanasia is the best way to go, especially considering how cheap clove oil and Everclear are.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I never put a fish in the freezer .And that sounds far from humane(no attack on op meant)BUT, I have passed more fish then "most" people and I freeze!Like Big B said ice cubes and water.Let the water chill with ice for a couple minutes and drops a small/medium fish into that water and it is over in 10 seconds!I really don't think a fish comes back from that.
You'd think there would be research than Hitler on that in the last 50+ years?
I could almost bring myself to dose marine aquariums with vodka(I don't though),BUT everclear for the fish?It is not as easy for us to get up North I guess?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

coralbandit said:


> You'd think there would be research than Hitler on that in the last 50+ years? I could almost bring myself to dose marine aquariums with vodka(I don't though),BUT everclear for the fish?It is not as easy for us to get up North I guess?


I used to do a lot of flyfishing and the guides I befriended showed me that an eye dropper full of Everclear, when dropped in the gills of a trout, is basically like overdosing on anesthesia. It is just as painless as being frozen (the nervous system shuts down, so it's like going to sleep), but the danger in freezing is that the fish can wake back up. Everclear is 100% grain alcohol (200 proof), but I'm sure anything like 151 would work almost as well.

As far as research into suspended animation, there has been a TON of research since then, albeit not on human subjects due to the fatality rate. The research has focused on freezing techniques, and attempts to pump glycerine into the body of lab rats to prevent their cells from expanding and rupturing during freezing. Advances are slow in the making, as one cannot replace ALL body water with glycerine, but researchers are slowly and steadily making progress.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Gizmo said:


> Everclear is 100% grain alcohol (200 proof), but I'm sure anything like 151 would work almost as well.
> 
> As far as research into suspended animation, there has been a TON of research since then, albeit not on human subjects due to the fatality rate. The research has focused on freezing techniques, and attempts to pump glycerine into the body of lab rats to prevent their cells from expanding and rupturing during freezing. Advances are slow in the making, as one cannot replace ALL body water with glycerine, but researchers are slowly and steadily making progress.


I'm well aware of what everclear(or golden grain{the two brands I have had of "grain alcohol"}) and up North not even a drop!I compare adrop to the size of the fish and I would be dead as well proportioned properly(a quart lasted a long time!all mine!).
I'm no scientist ,and sadly I feel re assured by thought of "ruptured cells",
maybe even organs in my little fish.10 seconds is not that long,and often the advanced keeper will spot issue in fry/juvi early enough that a "red solo cup" with water and ice passes them in 2-5 seconds.I can't say this is better then cutting their heads off(it is way better for ME!), but I feel it is quick enough.I don't think and hope they don't wake back up from that.
On a" liter note" I do have some 151 in the cabinet(it's legal in NY!)HUM................


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

besides i should know i have had to put many a sick fish to far gone."mumbles something about hating petsmart"


----------

